# Latest Java Runtime Environment Causing my Apps to appear large and distorted - Please help



## grecinos (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey guys

I noticed that ever since I updated my JRE to anything above 1.8.0_161, that my apps appear to be larger than normal, causing them to look distorted. This includes JFrames, swing controls, drawing canvas, etc.  Has anyone experienced the same problem, or know of a solution?

TIA,

grecinos


----------



## grecinos (Aug 23, 2018)

This is an update to my issue and a resolution that I just discovered.

Apparently, I'm having a scaling issue.  JRE 9 and 10 have different default scaling settings than it's predecessors.  The solution to this problem is to add the following argument when running the app, "-Dsun.java2d.uiScale=1.0". 

This worked like a charm.  No changes to my code.  I'm a happy camper now.


----------

